# Selecting a tent trailer for disabled person



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

My wife and I were thinking about purchasing a tent trailer, probably used, but in great condition. The thing is, my wife is disabled. She's not in a wheel chair, but her disease causes her a lot of problems with climbing stairs, and she also needs a toilet area that is larger than the normal bathrooms you see in tent trailers. I don't want to waste a lot of time going and looking at trailers that aren't going to work for her, so if you can help me narrow things down with some recommendations, I'd really appreciate it. I'm thinking that I can figure something out with making some kind of platform to help out with the entrance stairs, but I guess the bathroom is the biggest concern.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I know my brother-in-law had a tent trailer by Jayco that had a great floor plan. The bathroom was roomier than our hybrid trailer and the trailer was built low to the ground, with a single step up to the floor. I don't know what model it was, but I would suggest looking through KSL or maybe contacting a dealer and letting them know what you are looking for and why. The guys at Sierra RV in Sunset are great.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Ifish. I'll give that a shot. I appreciate the info.


----------

